# Lifestyles & Discussion > Privacy & Data Security >  How can we best keep terrorists from disrupting the internet grid?

## phill4paul

We all know that the internet is what keeps everyone connected without interference from government/corporation control. It's the best thing ever!

   But what are the internet logistics?  Could it be shut down from just cutting a few lines? I have a nephew that works IT at a university and is constantly pissed off by contractors whose backhoes dig through lines. 

  Are lines so common? Where? On poles are buried? Important questions needed asking to keep America safe!

----------


## cjm

There's a crap ton of redundancy and flexibility in the internet.  For a "terrorist" to shut it down, it's next to impossible.  For the government, just a phone call or two.

----------


## Anti Federalist

To keep us safe and secure, they really need to stop placing these damn things all along fiber optic lines.

----------


## Anti Federalist

And you should never be able to get a hold of this information so easily.

----------


## PAF

Communications: 1,211 satellites – increase of 55% since the start of 2019.

Earth observation: 884 satellites – increase of 24.5% since the start of 2019.

Technology development/demonstration: 312 satellites – increase of 40% since the start of 2019.

Navigation/Positioning: 148 satellites – increase of 8% since the start of 2019.

Space science/observation: 93 satellites– increase of 9% since the start of 2019.

Earth science: 18 satellites – a decrease of 28% since the start of 2019.

Although, it should be noted that some of the satellites have multiple purposes.


Lots more information:

https://www.pixalytics.com/satellite...ng-earth-2020/

----------


## Aratus

> And you should never be able to get a hold of this information so easily.


neat map.borrowed.

----------


## DamianTV

Define Terrorist please.

According to, well, pretty much both political parties, the other party is now guilty of Terrorism.

----------


## acptulsa

> Define Terrorist please.
> 
> According to, well, pretty much both political parties, the other party is now guilty of Terrorism.


So now all those nasty anti-terror laws Dubya passed, which nobody objected to because they'd be used on towelheads, not 'Muricans, will be used on 'Muricans.

----------


## DamianTV

How about the definition they seem to want?  "EVERYONE that isnt part of our Status Quo is a TERRORIST".

----------

